# 4/1 New Orleans Hornets - Houston Rockets



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Friday, April 1st, 7:30 p.m. ET @ Houston, Toyota Center *


*(16 - 54) * 
**
[email protected]

*(43 - 28)*












*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Speedy Claxton #5 | Casey Jacobsen #32 | Chris Andersen #12













*Houston Rockets Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
Bob Sura #3 
David Wesley #7 
*Frontcourt:*
Tracy McGrady #1 
Clarence Weatherspoon #30 
Yao Ming #11
*Key Subs:*






















Jon Barry #20 | Mike James #13 | Scott Padgett #35





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*JR Smith #23<->Tracy McGrady #1*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

How do you like the Game Thread now??? I copied a few things of Jermaniac fan and had some new ideas (I have seen most of them on other boards...)!

I think this is gonna be a very hard game, nearly impossible to win, Rockets' defense is amazing...

My prediction:
Hornets 84
-
Rockets 92


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Game Thread is great! :yes:

Hornets 94
Rockets 89


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hornets:80
Rockets:92


I really dont think about winning this game


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Come on Hornets

Rockets 105
Hornets 94


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Always funny again if we play against teams which have players as starter in a hornets jersey! All the pictures were shot before the season so we see wesley, baron and the other again in this uniform! It always remembers me of a great time as a hornets fan!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I think Rockets are just too good for new orleans, 

HOrnets 89
Rockets 99


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Houston-99
Hornets-86


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Hornets won against Rockets. Hornets never gave up. CONGRATULATION.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow all the Hornets points coming from off of the bench! 

Good Job Dickau...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Such an ugly game...we won with a field goal percentage of 30%...

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry Jermaniac Fan, but I'm so curious right now who won the prediction game that I announce the results:

*DwyaneWade4MVP - 27; but QD
Jermaniac Fan - 34
supermati - 23; but QD
DanDickau - 51; but QD
B Dizzle - 39; but QD
TRACIELOVESCOMETS - 36; but QD*

*WINNER: **Jermaniac Fan
*
:djparty:

I'll now donate you 250 points! Congrats!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Very low scoring game! But the Hornets pulled off a win!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> 250.00 points donated to Jermaniac Fan successfully!


Congrats! Next game, next 250 uCash points!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I turned the tv off in the first quarter. Turned it back on in the fourth and saw we were leading. Great comeback by the bench. We really missed Anderson while he was injured. West needs to take those mid-range shots when he's open. He was hitting them before the injury and they will eventually fall. Also, did anyone see Magloire on the sideline near the end of the game? He was jumping up and down all excited we might win. That's the kind of support the team needs to give each other.

No way we beat Miami but I expect a win against the Hawks!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> 250.00 points donated to Jermaniac Fan successfully!


Great!!... Thanks a lot!


----------

